# Flounder length



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

How do you estimate a Flounders size to make sure it is leagal length. Is ther some rule of thumb like distance between the eyes???? Are many sub legals really gigged and released to die???


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

My gig is 5 1/4" wide. When nights are tuff and are you're only seeing "dinks" you can kind of judge them that way. The safest way is..."when in doubt, don't gig it"... let 'em grow up...just go back another night and your luck may be better. Good luck!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

If you have to question weather the flounder makes 12 inches then he's not worth fileting anyway. Small filets on a barely legal flounder.. You can check them without gigging them if you must. Stick the crab scoop net in front of his nose and them bump him on the tail and he will shoot into the crab scoop. Then you can measure him without harm to the fish.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

At what length would they even be worth gigging???


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

16 inches, if they're smaller than that, it's not worth the time to fillet.... that's my rule for gigging and rod/reel


----------

